# Rib bone injection  PLEASE HELP



## ortho1991 (Aug 3, 2010)

Hi All

I hope some can help me with this.

This procedure was done at an ASC.

LT T11 rib bone injection.

Pt brought to op-room. The fluorscope was tilted to visualize the LT T11 rib in the region approximately 1 to 2 cm lateral of the costovertebral junction.  The skin and subcutaneous tissue over the region was anesthetized using 2% lidocaine with a 25-gauge 1-1/2 inch needle.  Under fluoroscopic guidance, the 25-gauge needle was introduced through the skin towards the targeted rib.  The needle was then walked off superiorly.  After negative aspiration for CSF, air, or heme, a total of 2cc of solution containing 40mg of Depo-Medrol and 1cc of 0.25% bupivacaine was injected over the region.  Pt transferred to recovery.

Please help not sure of code looked at 64420??? not sure thats right. Looked at 20550 ??? or am I reading to much into this and is it  just a simple 20610 injection.  Any help will be greatly appreciated   Thank you


----------



## Walker22 (Aug 3, 2010)

I think it's a standard joint injection, although I'd use 20605 instead of 20610.


----------



## ortho1991 (Aug 4, 2010)

I think your right 20605.   Thanks for your help.


----------

